# Truman Capote on creative writing courses....



## escorial (Sep 24, 2016)

starts at 2.10

[video=youtube_share;8PyZkoWg3os]https://youtu.be/8PyZkoWg3os[/video]


----------



## sas (Nov 13, 2016)

Yep, Groucho's ego couldn't stand having conversation focused on someone else. I lost respect for him. Dick Cavette was piss poor at control. I lost respect for him,too.  Capote should have excused himself and left. Pity.


----------



## escorial (Nov 13, 2016)

agree....sas


----------

